# give me some advise



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check out this for my 05 torried red gto. what is the better price for the money. i would like 18's with no rolling. but i would still take 17's for the better price. hook me up. tires are here (look at 17's to) http://www.victoriatire.com/t_car_s...&model=GTO 04-06&size=18&HEIGHT=245&WIDTH=40&

wheels are here (they have combos to) i was thinking these chrome only plz
http://www.victoriatire.com/wheels.html?&pkg_tire=[PKG_TIRE]&checked_size=18&&pkg_tire=[PKGTIRE]&cart=11396315845125354&brand=VERDE&PICNUM=3273&&checkAvailable=F&name=5IVE&make=PONTIAC&model=GTO%2004-06&size=18#


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

nothin comes up on the rims link.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

how bout now http://www.victoriatire.com/w_car_s...TO 04-06&cart=11396359845151138&MAKE=PONTIAC& feel free to look around. dont for get about the off set. what ever that means:willy: i am very fond of this wheel VERDE 5IVE


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> how bout now http://www.victoriatire.com/w_car_s...TO 04-06&cart=11396359845151138&MAKE=PONTIAC& feel free to look around. dont for get about the off set. what ever that means:willy:


it's funny you say that. the offset is very important, i just learned about it myself, look for a thread called 18" rims? and will this fit? i believe is it's title.. i asked the same question about the size and what tires will fit, and come to find out the offset is a major factor...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all help me out. the wife say i can spend some money on wheels/tire comboarty:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

ha ha better get while the gettin is good!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> ha ha better get while the gettin is good!


i need to no if iam getting the right set up


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i need to no if iam getting the right set up



which ones are you looking for? i got the rim page but which ones are you looking at?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> which ones are you looking for? i got the rim page but which ones are you looking at?


VERDE 5IVE 18's page 3


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> VERDE 5IVE 18's page 3



those are nice, i am looking at the 5 spoke as well.... that is a good bundle. you should call and make sure that the bolt pattern is the same. i was told the stock pattern for the GOAT is 5 x 120 you may want to confirm the offset as well, i don't know enough about this so you may want to ask a professional. there are a lot of members in here that know a lot about this stuff.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

What a coincident. Last year I actually drove to Victoria Tire and Wheel in Huntington Park, CA to check out a set of wheels. Even though they have a lot of wheels available on their website, they don't have too many on-hand. The place is really small and cluttered. When I inquired about the availability of the wheels I liked, I was told they'd have to order them and they didn't know when I would get the wheels. WTF?? So I never order any from them. But there were a lot of vehicles from BMW's to SUV's that were getting fitted with some nice looking rims. I just hated that I wasn't given an estimated time of when my wheels would come in.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what is the bolt pattern that i need to know and will a 17"x7.5 or even 8 work?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what is the bolt pattern that i need to know and will a 17"x7.5 or even 8 work?


The bolt pattern is 5 x 120mm (5 x 4.72). The stock wheels are 8" so you're safe there. I think that some have 18" x 9" wheels on the rears and they didn't have to have the fenders roll. But as always, that depends on the wheel offset and section width of the tire. Here's the same link that I showed *purplehaze* for a clearer understanding about wheels. Click on the dropdown arrow under Wheel Tech.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=92

Hope this helps :cheers


----------

